# Online multiplayer games I can play with a 9 year old boy



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

He loves Minecraft but I don't.
We need something more straight forward where we can team up and kill monsters or something.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh and if they were free, that'd be even better.


----------



## maomao (Sep 22, 2014)

Chatroulette.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

C'mon, he's calling in an hour. I don't want to spend two hours following him about while he builds statues of himself.


----------



## maomao (Sep 22, 2014)

Minecraft's ace.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

AARGH!


----------



## bmd (Sep 22, 2014)

What on? Xbox 360 or what?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 22, 2014)

Whack the difficulty level up so it's constant zombies and stuff. Then you can kill things. They'll probably kill you first mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

bmd said:


> What on? Xbox 360 or what?


Online - laptops


----------



## Idaho (Sep 22, 2014)

Red alert is free and open source now. That's pretty good fun.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonbase Alpha (free) or Goat Simulator (£6.99) maybe?


----------



## bmd (Sep 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Online - laptops



Get Steam and check out the free to play options. There's loads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

Idaho said:


> Red alert is free and open source now. That's pretty good fun.


Does it involve going around smashing shooting or hitting things?


----------



## Idaho (Sep 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does it involve going around smashing shooting or hitting things?


It's one of those games where you harvest money, build tanks and troops and then go and smash each others bases.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

Idaho said:


> It's one of those games where you harvest money, build tanks and troops and then go and smash each others bases.


Ah, like the Game Of Thrones game on my phone. I like but he won't.


----------



## bmd (Sep 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Does it involve going around smashing shooting or hitting things?



Try Unturned. It's a zombie game though, might give him nightmares.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 22, 2014)

Tera seems to rate highly... http://en.tera.gameforge.com/landin...0907-a2l07-1407-a49071a4&gfsid=g4fcouk-255741


----------



## CosmikRoger (Sep 22, 2014)

Another vote for unturned. My 8 year old son loves creeping up on and then shooting his old man. It's free too


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2014)

Garry's Mod is basically Half-Life 2 but with more cars and less killing. My (nearly) 9 year old plays it without spawning people so he's not shooting people up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

He stood me up


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2014)

pay you back for the lack of sweets


----------



## Athos (Sep 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He stood me up



Had you arranged to meet him over the internet?  It was probably a 48 year old bloke, anyway.

ETA: that's a joke, by the way - I'm not suggesting you're a nonce.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2014)

Athos said:


> Had you arranged to meet him over the internet?  It was probably a 48 year old bloke, anyway.
> 
> ETA: that's a joke, by the way - I'm not suggesting you're a nonce.


He's my nephew!


----------



## Chz (Sep 24, 2014)

World of Tanks. Though you may lose faith in humanity when you see how awful most players are.


----------



## Radar (Sep 24, 2014)

Chz said:


> World of Tanks. Though you may lose faith in humanity when you see how awful most players are.


And some of the flaming can be a bit OTT


----------



## Radar (Sep 24, 2014)

ArcheAge, once the queues settle down


----------

